# My orchid collection



## Dane (Apr 5, 2013)

My partial hot house where my Phalaenopsis, Paphs, Phrags,any other warm growing orchids and seedlings are growing...






My flood table with a couple of my larger phrags growing in the constantly running water with a fan blowing on low speed 24/7...





My paphs and phalaenopsis with 1 African violet growing with them...





My 1 Phrag. kovachii and 1 Greame Jones seedling...





A couple of my vandas comming in for the winer rest...





My psychopsis with a couple paphs and a vanilla orchid growing together...





My deflasked seedlings...













My older deflasked seedlings...





Windowsill growing...





One of my oncidiums in flower


----------



## Dido (Apr 5, 2013)

Nice growing area you have there

Is it now in london or south africa


----------



## Dane (Apr 5, 2013)

My shadehouse..

























The river near my shadehouse which keeps the humidity up...










Thanks


----------



## Dane (Apr 5, 2013)

Dido said:


> Nice growing area you have there
> 
> Is it now in london or south africa



East London is a city in South Africa... kinda weird name where it is not like London


----------



## John Boy (Apr 5, 2013)

Yeah!!!, it's as I thought! *There's not much hope for you I'm afraid!* Look here  This is going to be you, in a few years.... LOL


----------



## Dane (Apr 5, 2013)

John Boy said:


> Yeah!!!, it's as I thought! *There's not much hope for you I'm afraid!* Look here  This is going to be you, in a few years.... LOL



:clap:I really hope that mine will turn out like yours in a few years
Those paphs of yours are to die for :smitten:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. It must be nice to have so much room for orchids! :sob:


----------



## Dane (Apr 5, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Thanks for sharing. It must be nice to have so much room for orchids! :sob:



It is quite nice, the only thing you worry about is where you're going to expand your grow house next


----------



## Heather (Apr 5, 2013)

Cool place! Interesting growing areas and some neat ideas! Neat! (oops, I said that twice…)


----------



## Trithor (Apr 5, 2013)

Big collection of plants for such a young grower! Well done, looks like you are well on your way to developing a completely 'out-of-control' addiction. Looks like a nice growing area, like all the signage (I assume 'Keep Out' does not apply to you? )


----------



## Dane (Apr 5, 2013)

Trithor said:


> Big collection of plants for such a young grower! Well done, looks like you are well on your way to developing a completely 'out-of-control' addiction. Looks like a nice growing area, like all the signage (I assume 'Keep Out' does not apply to you? )



Nope:rollhappy:


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 5, 2013)

looks great!
i liked the sign too


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 9, 2013)

Looks like a wonderful space to spend a lot of time!


----------



## jjkOC (Apr 10, 2013)

Wow... I have space envy


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Apr 10, 2013)

Love your growing areas. And yes, it is great to be young and growing orchids! Then I can watch sanderianum seedlings grow up!


----------



## Hera (Apr 10, 2013)

You have a nice grow area and I like how you've posted pictures of the blooms for some of them. That's a good idea that I might copy.


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 11, 2013)

nice growing area!! Good work!!! And so many plants (but there is still space available )


----------



## Dane (Apr 14, 2013)

biothanasis said:


> nice growing area!! Good work!!! And so many plants (but there is still space available )



:rollhappy: I've brought most of them in for winter, thats why its empty


----------



## Rick (Apr 14, 2013)

That's a great collection you have going there. Plants look good, and the spaces are interesting as well as functional.:clap:


----------

